# Virginia Gov Caught Smiling Suspiciously Close to Willie Nelsons Weed



## burnin1 (Sep 19, 2016)

From marijuana.com






*Virginia Gov Caught Smiling Suspiciously Close to Willie Nelsons Weed *

By Duke London on September 19th

Over the weekend, the state of Virginia played host to the 31st annual Farm Aid charity concert, an event that has grown exponentially in size and scope from the time of its inception 31 years ago. Since Willie Nelson, Neil Young and John Mellencamp founded Farm Aid in 1985, the benefit concert has raised over $50 million to help farmers keep their land in the family. Considering that Farm Aid was returning to Virginia for the first time in 16 years with a stacked musical lineup, it was no surprise that the Commonwealths elite descended upon the monumental concert.

Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe decided to make an appearance at Farm Aid, possibly out of sheer mutual fundraising respect. McAuliffe is known for his ability to squeeze every last penny out of donors, especially when a Clinton is running for office. Knowing what we know of the Governor, it makes complete sense that McAuliffe would be at the behemoth of a benefit in his backyard.

However, Governor McAuliffe apparently had his heart set on a different shade of green while attending Farm Aid. Using the guise of thanking the performers, the Governor made his rounds backstage looking for the ultimate jackpot.






_Courtesy of Twitter_

It seems schmoozing sessions with various celebrities backstage were mere blockades on the way to the bud as McAuliffe made his way to the main attraction  Farm Aid 2016 headliner Willie Nelson.

Once on Willies trailer, thats where all of the alleged fun started. By fun, we mean two adults definitely not hotboxing a tour bus together in the name of helping people help people. If you use your go-go-gadget magnifying glass on the bottom right quadrant of the photo in question, youll notice a very interesting piece of evidence. Zoom in and feast your eyes on what seems to be about a quarter-ounce of the full Nelson experience.






_Courtesy of Twitter_






While the Willies Reserve collection is both perfectly legal and available for sale in the fine states of Washington and Colorado, its actually just as legal as kids trick-or-treating on Halloween in Virginia  not legal at all.






Willies wife Annie Nelson posted the incriminating photo of Governor McAuliffe to her Twitter with the caption: UH-OH Trouble!

McAuliffes spokesman Brian Coy is trying desperately to diffuse the matter, adding that the Governor spent just ten minutes with Nelson, had no idea what was on the trailer, and has never touched a drug in his life.

He was not and still is not aware of whatever was on the table or anywhere around him and wouldnt know marijuana or related paraphernalia if it walked up and shook his hand, Coy said. Hes cool, but hes not that cool.

*Your secret is safe with us, Governor McAuliffe.*






http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/...ng-suspiciously-close-to-willie-nelsons-weed/


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2016)

Just another lie.
He knew what was going on. How would he not know. If not the smell, there is a lighter and container. The way it is set up, it looks like he was checking it out. Plus Willie probably offered him a hit.
Another do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 20, 2016)

lies, lies. yet why do peeps always trust the govt???


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 20, 2016)

yarddog said:


> lies, lies. yet why do peeps always trust the govt???


 they're good sheep........


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 20, 2016)

Terry McAuliffe is a idiot and that's coming from a Virginia voter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2016)

Reminds me of most Preachers ive known. Say one thing and do another. 
Nothing new from a Politician.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 21, 2016)

From civilized.life

Why Virginia's Governor Can't Plead Ignorance For Posing With Marijuana On Willie Nelson's Bus

View attachment willie-nelson-drops-marijuana-branding-knowledge-on-gq-magazine.jpg


By James McClure  |  Sep 21, 2016  


Why Virginia's Governor Can't Plead Ignorance For Posing With Marijuana On Willie Nelson's Bus 

Virginia Governor Terry McAuliffe (D) doesn't support legalizing recreational marijuana, but he doesn't mind posing with it - as long as Willie Nelson's around, at least. The prohibitionist governor got into hot water this week after a picture circulated showing him sitting with Nelson on the country music legend's tour bus, which stopped in Bristow to perform at Farm Aid.

Between them on the table sits a quarter-ounce container of Willie's Reserve, Nelson's brand of recreational marijuana that is sold legally in Colorado. The picture was posted by none other than Willie's wife Annie, which makes you wonder if McAuliffe was caught in a sting of sorts.


Zaid Jilani and Naomi LaChance of The Intercept pointed out that there's also a grinder on the table. Virginia's laws ban the possession of marijuana and related paraphernalia. 

Now before you start saying we should go easy on McAuliffe, keep in mind that in Virginia 35,597 drug-related arrests were reported in Virginia last year and 59 percent of them (over 20,000) were marijuana-related. That's almost 10 times the number of heroin busts made in the Old Dominion State last year. It's inappropriate, to say the least, that he was caught in a photo-op like this - unless he were to announce he'd changed his stance on leglization.

His defence? Ignorance. Shortly after the story broke, McAuliffe's spokesman Brian Coy told the Richmond Times Dispatch that the governor had no idea there was cannabis on the bus. He was not and still is not aware of whatever was on the table or anywhere around him and wouldnt know marijuana or related paraphernalia if it walked up and shook his hand. 

That's a tough case to make considering that Nelson's bus is basically a cannabis delivery system - like a roving hotbox. Nelson has posed with cannabis on the bus before, and he's had celebrities including retired NFL player Ricky Williams aboard for smoke sessions. The bus also made headlines when it became the center of Nelson's 2006 drug bust.

But the most damning bit of evidence is the fact that the vehicle got a shoutout in Toby Keith's song I'll Never Smoke Weed with Willie Again, which retells his unfortunate experience when he sat on the bus - likely in the same spot where McAuliffe posed for Annie. And since McAuliffe recently opened the country music museum in Virginia, it doesn't seem reasonable for him to claim ignorance of Willie's reputation as a consumer or his bus' notorious reputation in country and cannabis culture. 

And if he truly is so unaware of cannabis, then he shouldn't be the one handling the state's marijuana policies, according to Jenn Michelle Pedini -- Executive Director of Virginia NORML.


No one would like Willie Nelson to be arrested, or the governor - who unlike thousands of Virginians this year - was not arrested for sitting with another privileged white man with marijuana and paraphernalia in their presence, she told The Intercept. And I think thats the biggest disconnect, even if the governor wants to admit his willful ignorance to this nontoxic substance that thousands of his constituents consume on a regular basis, if he is so ignorant of it, then he probably should not be dictating policies on stuff that he doesnt even appear to understand.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0[/ame]


https://www.civilized.life/articles/virginia-governor-terry-mcauliffe-willie-nelson/


----------

